# What Are Your Non-Finance Hobbies?



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Things that I enjoy doing include playing World of Warcraft, watching UFC events, watching movies and jogging and going to the YMCA with the wife.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Travel, watching NFL Football and other sports (soccer, baseball, NBA playoff, college football, college basketball), a OLG ProLine Player as well. 

I also like to frequent garage sale and generally just enjoy being a deal-hunter.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Rickson9 said:


> Things that I enjoy doing include playing World of Warcraft, watching UFC events, watching movies and jogging and going to the YMCA with the wife.


Great thread. I like working out, reading, blogging and eating.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I have a theory that people who take care of their finances are also more likely to take care of their health and maybe even other areas of their life.

I enjoy working out, French language study (my wife and I love traveling to France when we can afford it), family life, cycling and I'm developing a great interest in kayaking.


----------



## Kathryn (Apr 10, 2009)

Canoeing, kayaking, trampolining, reading, writing, hiking, biking, camping, back-packing, nutrition / healthy eating, dinner with friends and watching independent films.


----------



## Grampy (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fishing*

My favorite past time is go fishing ,usually Cook's Bay, and troll around at less than 2 miles per hour. I find it very relaxing and peaceful out on the water. A very good stress reliever for my every day issues.


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

* you wont believe me*

work, work & more work + I sleep less than 5-hours per night (its such a waste sleeping your life away)

Honest to goodness work is 100%+ enjoyable & healthy as long as you make it not be work

second (or is that first) is my wife & the every day stress free family life living it to the fullest

I spend way too much time on forums (one hour per day now)- its just way too much, but I do enjoy reading other peoples trials and tribulations


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Swimming, Reading, Movies and NFL Football are my major non-financial, non-work hobbies these days.

I don't get to do as much these days but I used to regularly do the outdoors stuff: biking, hiking, snow shoeing etc.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

Judging by the amount of fishing equipment I have accumulated I would have to say my faveourite pastime is fishing. Followed by golf. 

My 3 most watched TV stations in order would be BNN, WFN (World Fishing Network) and the Golf Channel.


----------



## UpNorth (Apr 3, 2009)

Hiking, camping, trail-running, skiing, walking the dog, canoeing, reading, hosting dinner parties and having beers on the deck with friends.


----------



## mogul777 (Jun 2, 2009)

Audio, travel, autos, assorted live entertainment, tv, Internet, socializing.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Kiteboarding, which was a progression from sailing and windsurfing.
Trying something new is terrific. Everytime I go kiteboarding, I make myself attempt a new "move". It doesn't come as easily at 60 as it does for the 20 year olds but it is very satisfying.
Too much time on the internet..."guilty" as well!


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

What , no other gardeners here?

I love gardening , I just built a greenhouse this year and have honeydew , cantaloupe , watermellon , tomatoes , and kiwis in it among other things.

My yard is so full of plants and garden structures that I had to rent the empty lot accross the road to grow more stuff.

In my own yard I have cherries , plums , quince , strawberries , rhubarb , grapes , and tons of trees and flowers.

I tend to get a little carried away with it.

And I build custom high performance trucks as well as attend all local car shows.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

Keeping in shape (recently did a 1/2 marathon and 75km bike ride - not on same day, and going to Try a Tri in a couple of weeks. I'm a bad swimmer and I sink like a rock, so that will need some improvement before raceday.
Soccer and beach volleyball once a week in summer.
Tinkering around in the flower beds and 6x8 veggie garden.
Doing what my wife says.
Volunteering in public school through a PEO program.
Singing - looking to get back into choir activities when life slows down a bit (something tells me it never will).
Playing music somewhat - played drums in high school rock band, but those days are over now. I have an acoustic guitar - sometimes I even play it.
Doing anything with siblings/family.
Some travel. Spent a year in Belize with my family when I was 5, and it was neat to go back to the village a couple years ago and take a trip down memory lane.
Reckon there must be more things I enjoy doing, but that'll do for now.


----------

